# bild bei .exe dateien ändern?



## Masher (10. Mai 2008)

*bild bei .exe dateien ändern?*

Jo es geht um die im Titel erwähnte Frage....gibts ein Prog mit dem man das Bild einer .exe umändern kann bzw. commandos per cmd etc.....????

mfg


----------



## kiwi (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: bild bei .exe dateien ändern?*

Na klaaar gibts sowas 

Es gibt ein paar Programme, mit denen man z.B. .exe und .dll - Dateien öffnen und eingeschränkt bearbeiten kann.
Ein Beispiel wäre Resource Hacker
In der Datei sind die Symbole normalerweise als .ico - Dateien hinterlegt, Du bräuchtest also eventuell noch ein Programm um die Symboldateien verändern zu können.

Ich würde sagen, einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## Masher (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: bild bei .exe dateien ändern?*

Das Problem ist das ich nicht ein Bild ersetzen will sondern das bei einer .exe gar kein Bild vorhanden ist...wie kann ich da eins hinzufügen?
Beim RH kannst du nur vorhandene ersetzen...mfg


----------



## jetztaber (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: bild bei .exe dateien ändern?*

Die Frage ist immer noch nicht klar gestellt.

Nachträglich kannst Du gar nichts einfügen, wenn der Programmierer das nicht vorgesehen hat.

Das Icon einer Desktop-Verknüpfung mit einer beliebigen Datei wird über das Eigenschaften-Feld gesteuert, da kann ein beliebiges ausgewählt werden.


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: bild bei .exe dateien ändern?*

Jepp, die einfachste Möglichkeit ist eine Verknüpfung und dort dann das gewünschte Icon einfügen. Und ab da halt immer die Verknüpfung anklicken etc. dann kann einem die Exe herzlich egal sein.


----------



## Masher (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: bild bei .exe dateien ändern?*

Jo egal werde es einfach mit einer Verknüpfung machen----trotzdem thX^^


----------

